# (MN) QAA Chocolate Available for Stud



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

HRCH CH Bally's Swinging For the Fence MH *** "Casey"

Very nice pedigree. Sire: FC AFC Land Ahoy 
Dam: MHR MH *** Daughter of FC AFC Little Man

See link for full pedigree.
http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=65637

OFA Hips: LR-200356G25M-VPI - Good
OFA Elbow: LR-EL56559M25-VPI - Normal
CNM: Clear per CNM White List
EIC: Clear per U of M Test
OFA Eyes: LR-EYE2646/38M-VPI - Normal 10/13

Casey is a hard charging fast dog that can flat mark becoming qualified all age as a two year old. He has played in all venues including AKC field trials (Qualifying and a couple derbies and will continue to All Age stakes when he is ready), AKC hunt tests, and HRC Hunt test. In his short career, he has more than impressed us with his desire to get the birds. Even as a young pup he would mark and chase black birds farther than we could even see them land just watching them in the sky. In the house, Casey is a perfect gentleman and just as calm as can be around us and our one year old daughter. Casey is available for stud to approved bitches. Negative Brucellosis required. $600 Stud fee includes 5 days of boarding at no cost to the bitch owner, after 5 days boarding is available at $12 a day. We suggest a progesterone test on your female to better predict the right time to breed her and save the boarding costs, but do not require it. Contact us or visit our website for more information. 

Brownsdale, MN from April through November
College Station, TX from December through April

Adam - 507-258-0511
Cortney - 507-258-0911
ballysgundogs.com
[email protected]


----------

